
Google patent sticks pedestrians to the car bonnet - jonbaer
http://www.news.com.au/technology/google-patents-sticky-bonnets-to-stick-pedestrians-to-selfdriving-cars/news-story/0ba923522e9e3aed1382a7542e94c4c8
======
sharemywin
I know innovation is driven along faster if you can patent things but I still
have an uneasy feeling about a competitive advantage to saving lives. I mean
did sally struthers really miss a great opportunity. She could have patented
showing starving things on TV and got so good licensing money from those
starving puppy commercials.

------
sklogic
They cannot do it. Prior art exists, see "Naked gun 33 1/3".

